# Synapsenfedern geben stärke?



## Kornblume (2. Februar 2011)

Hiho, 

bin schon ne weile am überlegen, ob ich auf ingi umskillen soll. Vor allem wegen dem Helm, der für fury krieger wohl bis sein soll. 

Nun bin ich aber in einem anderen forum über diesen beitrag gestolpert:


"Ich freu mich auch iwie aufn Patch mal schauen was dabei rumkommt.. aber hauptsächlich freu ich mich auf.. die neue handverzauberung der ingenieure.. denn synapsen feder geht jetzt auch auf stärke des heißt jede minute 480 stärke a 12 sekunden des heißt ne downtime von 48 sekunden .. find ich sehr sehr gut  "

Heisst das, dass die Ingiverbesserung Synapsenfedern 480 stärke für 12 secs gibt? 

Danke schonmal

ps: kann man neben den synapsenfedern noch ne andere vz auf die hände machen?


----------



## subdennis (2. Februar 2011)

Als Antwort könnte das helfen aus den deutschen Patchnotes:
Synapsenfedern erhöhen nun die Beweglichkeit, Intelligenz oder Stärke (der jeweils höchste Wert des Charakters wird erhöht). Die Effektdauer wurde von 12 auf 10 Sek. verringert.

Und ja du kannst noch andere Verzauberungen dazu zaubern.


----------



## Kornblume (3. Februar 2011)

...

hätten sie mal auch ausdauer dazugenommen *g* 

danke für die info


----------



## madmurdock (4. Februar 2011)

Kornblume schrieb:


> ...
> 
> hätten sie mal auch ausdauer dazugenommen *g*
> 
> danke für die info



Würde nichts bringen, da der Stat nicht wie der Use/Proc Effekt eines Trinkets funktionieren würde. Der HP Pool wird zwar erhöht, aber folgendermassen:

Trinket: (10000/100000) -> (20000/110000)
Ingiteil: (10000/100000) -> (10000/110000)

Man erhaelt durchs Trinket direkt mehr leben aehnlich wie beim Heiltrank, welches nach Ablauf natuerlich wieder abgezogen wird. Bei dem Ingiteil wird ausschliesslich der HP Pool erhoeht, aber nicht der aktuelle HP Wert.Folge: Ohne Heal waerste so oder so verreckt. Beim Trinket evtl nicht.


----------



## Kornblume (4. Februar 2011)

k das hilft natürlich nicht viel - fast tod die Federn zu zünden und dann mit 0/200k zu sterben anstatt mit 0/180 k *g*


----------

